# se me rompió el brazo / me rompí el brazo (Direct / indirect object)



## Bigote Blanco

the "se me" structure in spanish is something an english speaker just has to memorize and not ask why.  In english, when something happens accidently, we can accept the blame. In spanish there is no blame. It simply happened to me. 

Se me acabo el conbustible(gas).  I ran out of gas.
Se me quemo la pizza. I burned the pizza.
Se me volto la leche.  I spilled the milk
Se me roto el brazo.  I broke my arm. 
Se me cayo los antiojos. I dropped my glasses.


----------



## slazenger14

Ok, things are starting to clear up, haha. 
So what's the difference in saying:
Me rompí el abrazo / se me rompió el abrazo..?
La primera, I broke my arm (my fault 100%). La segunda, I broke my arm, (not really my fault, kind of like: My arm broke)??...


----------



## danielfranco

My arm got broken!
But it really doesn't reflect the fact of guilt or blame, it's just a peculiarity of the language. In English we tend to deflect the blame for accidents, too. We have expressions like "the milk boiled over!", when in reality the cook didn't pay attention and let the milk boil over. Didn't boil over by itself, you know? But it's just something that happened.
Toodles,
D


----------



## Pitt

slazenger14 said:


> Ok, things are starting to clear up, haha.
> So what's the difference in saying:
> Me rompí el abrazo / se me rompió el abrazo..?
> La primera, I broke my arm (my fault 100%). La segunda, I broke my arm, (not really my fault, kind of like: My arm broke)??...


 
A mi entender ambas frases tienen el mismo sentido (acción involuntaria):

*Me rompí el abrazo. *
Me = complemento indirecto
el abrazo = complemento directo

*Se me rompió el abrazo.*
Se = componente del verbo pronominal _romperse_
me = complemento indirecto
el abrazo = sujeto


----------



## slazenger14

danielfranco said:


> My arm got broken!
> But it really doesn't reflect the fact of guilt or blame, it's just a peculiarity of the language. In English we tend to deflect the blame for accidents, too. We have expressions like "the milk boiled over!", when in reality the cook didn't pay attention and let the milk boil over. Didn't boil over by itself, you know? But it's just something that happened.
> Toodles,
> D



I understand a whole lot better now. I've used and heard, "se me perdieron las llaves" y creo que alguien me dicho antes, el rejo no se me funciona". 
I really appreciate all of the help. 
So in closing, is this one of the cases in Spanish in which you have to memorize it's use, or is there a general rule?


----------



## Bigote Blanco

Unfortunately, these are phrases that don't make much sense in english, but do in spanish.  And after you memorize them and start to use them, it will feel natural. That's just the way it is folks! It sounds foreign and in fact it is foreign.Bigote


----------



## slazenger14

slazenger14 said:


> I understand a whole lot better now. I've used and heard, "se me perdieron las llaves" y creo que alguien me ha dicho antes, el rejo no se me funciona".
> I really appreciate all of the help.
> So in closing, is this one of the cases in Spanish in which you have to memorize it's use, or is there a general rule?


----------



## Ynez

slazenger14, the possible "rule" you could find is a list of verbs normally used with this structure. I don't know where that list is, but there must be one somewhere.


----------



## slazenger14

Ynez said:


> slazenger14, the possible "rule" you could find is a list of verbs normally used with this structure. I don't know where that list is, but there must be one somewhere.


Vale. Si alguien encontrara una lista de esos verbos especiales, me encantaría verla.  
Gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## RaulCavazos

slazenger14 said:


> Vale. Si alguien encontrara una lista de esos verbos especiales, me encantaría verla.
> Gracias por la ayuda.


 

Perdón que me meta a la conversación tan avanzada, pero yo creo que "se me" es como queriendo quitarse la culpa... por ejemplo:

Hijo: ¡Mamá, se me tiró la leche!.
Mamá: ¿Se te tiró sola o tú la tiraste?.

Posibles continuaciones:
---------
           Hijo: Es que se me cayó.
           Mamá: Ah, entonces la tiraste.
---------
           Hijo: Yo ni la toqué, sola se tiró.
           Mamá: ¿está agujerado el bote o vino un fantasma a tirártela?


----------



## slazenger14

RaulCavazos said:


> Perdón que me meta a la conversación tan avanzada, pero yo creo que "se me" es como queriendo quitarse la culpa... por ejemplo:
> 
> Hijo: ¡Mamá, se me tiró la leche!.
> Mamá: ¿Se te tiró sola o tú la tiraste?.
> 
> Posibles continuaciones:
> ---------
> Hijo: Es que se me cayó.
> Mamá: Ah, entonces la tiraste.
> ---------
> Hijo: Yo ni la toqué, sola se tiró.
> Mamá: ¿está agujerado el bote o vino un fantasma a tirártela?



Muchísimas gracias, RaulCavazos. 
Entiendo el concepto perfecto, pero mi duda queda con respecto a qué verbos funcionan así. Puede que exista una lista en algún lugar, jeje.


----------



## danielfranco

Pus' me imagino que de haber una lista, sería una lista larguísima: busca "verbos pronominales", que, hasta donde yo entiendo, son los verbos que requieren en su conjugación el uso de pronombres.

Saludos,
D


----------



## MidgetJB

Yo tengo una lista en mi libro...la pongo aquí cuando yo vuelva de la tienda. Me preguntaba si hay más verbos que la lista tiene...


----------



## Scalpel72

Pitt said:


> A mi entender ambas frases tienen el mismo sentido (acción involuntaria):
> 
> *Me rompí el abrazo. *
> Me = complemento indirecto
> el abrazo = complemento directo
> 
> *Se me rompió el abrazo.*
> Se = componente del verbo pronominal _romperse_
> me = complemento indirecto
> el abrazo = sujeto




Mi opinión con verbos de* cambio de estado o ubicación  (*de causa externa) y en su aspecto lexico-semántico son INACUSATIVOS donde su pronombre atono es un detransitivador de su forma transitiva para convertirla en intransitiva como los verbos pronominales ( dentro de su alternancia causativa). En el ejemplo :
*Se me fracturó el brazo *el verbo es el pronominal *fracturarse *intransitivo, donde el sujeto sintáctico es -BRAZO- y objeto nocional, tema afectado por la acción del verbo, y además como resultante en un estado o condición estativa 'estativa' la fractura.
El pronombre atono ME es un dativo de posesión, pues las partes del cuerpo pertenecen al sujeto integral ( the same in English, my leg, my arm, etc,)
the same parsing with '*me fracturé el brazo'* the verb is fracturarse, 'me' is the marker of the pronominal verb (fracturarse) and brazo is the syntactic subject with a notional objet, theme and patient of the action of the verb, and stative result ( the fracture)

Regards
scalpel72


----------



## VivaReggaeton88

the arm = el brazo (sin *a*)

Se me rompió el brazo.
I broke my arm. (not my fault, literally my arm broke on me).

Más usado que "Me rompí el brazo".


----------



## slazenger14

MidgetJB said:


> Yo tengo una lista en mi libro...la pongo aquí cuando yo vuelva de la tienda. Me preguntaba si hay más verbos que la lista tiene...


Si pusieras la lista con verbos de (cambio de estado o ubicación) en este foro, me gustaría mucho!


----------



## Ynez

RaulCavazos said:


> Perdón que me meta a la conversación tan avanzada, pero yo creo que "se me" es como queriendo quitarse la culpa... por ejemplo:
> 
> Hijo: ¡Mamá, se me tiró la leche!.
> Mamá: ¿Se te tiró sola o tú la tiraste?.
> 
> Posibles continuaciones:
> ---------
> Hijo: Es que se me cayó.
> Mamá: Ah, entonces la tiraste.
> ---------
> Hijo: Yo ni la toqué, sola se tiró.
> Mamá: ¿está agujerado el bote o vino un fantasma a tirártela?



Aquí parece que hay diferencias regionales. He puesto una cruz en las oraciones que no se dicen donde yo vivo.


----------



## Pitt

Scalpel72 said:


> En el ejemplo :
> *Se me fracturó el brazo *el verbo es el pronominal *fracturarse *intransitivo, donde el sujeto sintáctico es -BRAZO- y objeto nocional, tema afectado por la acción del verbo, y además como resultante en un estado o condición estativa 'estativa' la fractura.
> El pronombre atono ME es un dativo de posesión, pues las partes del cuerpo pertenecen al sujeto integral ( the same in English, my leg, my arm, etc,).


 
Yo también creo que ME es un _dativo de posesión_, pero sintacticamente funciona como complemento indirecto:

*Se me [C.I.] fracturó el brazo [Sujeto].*

Saludos


----------



## Scalpel72

Pitt said:


> Yo también creo que ME es un _dativo de posesión_, pero sintacticamente funciona como complemento indirecto:
> 
> *Se me [C.I.] fracturó el brazo [Sujeto].*
> 
> Saludos




Usually the *datives *relates with indirect objects, and sometimes shares with them some aspects as is this case.

*Se fracturó mi brazo *( the usage of the Spanish possessive 'mi' permits the dropping of the clitic pronoun 'me') The meaning remains clear.

This sentence is also a clear 'MIDDLE CONSTRUCTION'
«Hay que señalar el uso frecuente de *construcciones medias *con un pronombre personal átono *en función de objeto indirecto*; este pronombre establece una especial relación de *pertenencia  (belonging) *entre el sujeto de la oración y la persona implicada"">>>.
We also have to recall that the indirect object is a *nominal function* whilst the dtaive is essentially a  *pronominal function.*


Regards
Scalpel72


----------



## slazenger14

Scalpel72 said:


> Usually the *datives *relates with indirect objects, and sometimes shares with them some aspects as is this case.
> 
> *Se fracturó mi brazo *( the usage of the Spanish possessive 'mi' permits the dropping of the clitic pronoun 'me') The meaning remains clear.
> 
> This sentence is also a clear 'MIDDLE CONSTRUCTION'
> «Hay que señalar el uso frecuente de *construcciones medias *con un pronombre personal átono *en función de objeto indirecto*; este pronombre establece una especial relación de *pertenencia  (belonging) *entre el sujeto de la oración y la persona implicada"">>>.
> We also have to recall that the indirect object is a *nominal function* whilst the dtaive is essentially a  *pronominal function.*
> 
> 
> Regards
> Scalpel72



Hasta ahora, las únicas maneras de expresarlo que me enseñaron mis profesores en la universidad son así:
Me rompí el brazo. 
Se me rompió el abrazo. 
Esos profesores también son hispanohablantes y me han dicho que jamás se usara estos adjetivos posesivos (mi, tu, su, nuestro, etc etc) cuando se refiere al cuerpo. 

Ya que vos sos el hablante nativo, quizás me lo puedas explicar?


----------



## Scalpel72

slazenger14 said:


> Hasta ahora, las únicas maneras de expresarlo que me enseñaron mis profesores en la universidad son así:
> Me rompí el brazo.
> Se me rompió el abrazo.
> Esos profesores también son hispanohablantes y me han dicho que jamás se usara estos adjetivos posesivos (mi, tu, su, nuestro, etc etc) cuando se refiere al cuerpo.
> 
> Ya que vos sos el hablante nativo, quizás me lo puedas explicar?



In English and in Sainish the body parts are *inalienable possessions*, and  is conveyed in English with the possessive my, your, his leg, etc. In Spanish because we think of it as an inalienable possession we do not have to use the possessive, but if you use it is for emphasis.
se me fracturó el braz.o.
Se fracturó mi brazo al caer del columpio.
Se fracturó su cadera 
lo que se le fracturó a m hija fue su cadera.

Regards
Scalpel72


----------



## Pitt

Scalpel72 said:


> ...the same parsing with '*me fracturé el brazo'* the verb is fracturarse, 'me' is the marker of the pronominal verb (fracturarse) and brazo is the syntactic subject with a notional objet, theme and patient of the action of the verb, and stative result ( the fracture)


 
Yo lo veo de otra manera.

*Me fracturé el brazo.*

Me = complemento indirecto
fracturé = verbo transitivo _fracturar_
el brazo = complemento directo

¿Qué dicen los demás?

Saludos


----------



## Bocha

Hola:

Desaconsejo el uso de estas oraciones, no son idiomáticas.

_Se fracturó *mi *brazo al caer del columpio.
Se fracturó *su* cadera 
Lo que se le fracturó a m hija fue *su* cadera._

Deberían emplearse:

Me fracturé *el* brazo al caer del columpio.
Se me fracturó *el* brazo al caer del columpio.

Se fracturó* la* cadera.
Se le fracturó *la* cadera.

Lo que se le fracturó a mi hija fue *la* cadera.
Lo que se fracturó mi hija fue *la* cadera.


----------



## VivaReggaeton88

Bocha said:


> Hola:
> 
> Desaconsejo el uso de estas oraciones, no son idiomáticas.
> 
> _Se fracturó *mi *brazo al caer del columpio.
> Se fracturó *su* cadera
> Lo que se le fracturó a m hija fue *su* cadera._
> 
> Deberían emplearse:
> 
> Me fracturé *el* brazo al caer del columpio.
> Se me fracturó *el* brazo al caer del columpio.
> 
> Se fracturó* la* cadera.
> Se le fracturó *la* cadera.
> 
> Lo que se le fracturó a mi hija fue *la* cadera.
> Lo que se fracturó mi hija fue *la* cadera.


----------



## slazenger14

Bocha said:


> Hola:
> 
> Desaconsejo el uso de estas oraciones, no son idiomáticas.
> 
> _Se fracturó *mi *brazo al caer del columpio.
> Se fracturó *su* cadera
> Lo que se le fracturó a m hija fue *su* cadera._
> 
> Deberían emplearse:
> 
> Me fracturé *el* brazo al caer del columpio.
> Se me fracturó *el* brazo al caer del columpio.
> 
> Se fracturó* la* cadera.
> Se le fracturó *la* cadera.
> 
> Lo que se le fracturó a mi hija fue *la* cadera.
> Lo que se fracturó mi hija fue *la* cadera.



Gracias por la aclaración. Siempre me decían que no utilizara yo los adjetivos posesivos en esos casos, tal cual me dijiste, Bocha.


----------



## Pitt

Bocha said:


> Me fracturé *el* brazo al caer del columpio.


 
Hola Bocha:

¿Estás de acuerdo con mi análisis?

Me = complemento indirecto
fracturé = verbo _fracturar_
el brazo = complemento directo

Saludos


----------



## Scalpel72

Scalpel72 said:


> In English and in Sainish the body parts are *inalienable possessions*, and  is conveyed in English with the possessive my, your, his leg, etc. In Spanish because we think of it as an inalienable possession we do not have to use the possessive, but if you use it is for emphasis.
> se me fracturó el braz.o.
> Se fracturó su brazo al caer del columpio.
> Se fracturó su cadera
> lo que se le fracturó a m hija fue su cadera.
> 
> Regards
> Scalpel72


----------



## Scalpel72

Scalpel72 said:


> In English and in Sainish the body parts are *inalienable possessions*, and  is conveyed in English with the possessive my, your, his leg, etc. In Spanish because we think of it as an inalienable possession we do not have to use the possessive, but if you use it is for emphasis.
> se me fracturó el braz.o.
> Se fracturó *su *brazo al caer del columpio.
> 
> Corrijo el posesivo de primera persona por el correcto de tercera '*su*'
> Se fracturó su cadera
> lo que se le fracturó a m hija fue su cadera.
> 
> Regards
> Scalpel72


----------



## Ynez

Yo estoy de acuerdo con tu análisis, Pitt, y también con lo que han dicho slazenger14 y Bocha.


----------



## Pitt

Ynez said:


> Yo estoy de acuerdo con tu análisis, Pitt, y también con lo que han dicho slazenger14 y Bocha.


 
¡Muchas gracias, Ynez!


----------



## Scalpel72

Pitt said:


> Hola Bocha:
> 
> ¿Estás de acuerdo con mi análisis?
> 
> Me = complemento indirecto
> fracturé = verbo _fracturar_
> el brazo = complemento directo
> 
> Saludos




Pitt si usas el el verbo *fracturar *como *transitivo*, el 'me' es CI y el brazo como complemento *directo*, entonces tendríamos una ambigüedad, ya que el sujeto tácito (*yo*) se consideraria como agente y no como *experimentante*, ello llevaría a pensar qu el sujeto causó la fractura.

Regards
Scalpel72


----------



## Ynez

Esto de los análisis es un lío 

Estoy de acuerdo con lo que dices a nivel semántico, Scalpel72, porque en la oración "Me fracturé el brazo" no estamos pensando en "yo" como sujeto activo. El problema es que no comprendo cómo puede estar "me" unido al verbo "fracturar" pronominalmente y ser "el brazo" el sujeto, a nivel sintáctico.


----------



## Scalpel72

Bocha said:


> Hola:
> 
> Desaconsejo el uso de estas oraciones, no son idiomáticas.
> 
> _Se fracturó *mi *brazo al caer del columpio.
> Se fracturó *su* cadera
> Lo que se le fracturó a m hija fue *su* cadera._
> 
> Deberían emplearse:
> 
> Me fracturé *el* brazo al caer del columpio.
> Se me fracturó *el* brazo al caer del columpio.
> 
> Se fracturó* la* cadera.
> Se le fracturó *la* cadera.
> 
> Lo que se le fracturó a mi hija fue *la* cadera.
> Lo que se fracturó mi hija fue *la* cadera.



Gracias por traer a colación el meollo de la controversia gramatical de la posesión inalienables de las partes del cuerpo principalmente. 

El tomo1 de Bosque y Demonte, numeral 15.6.1 de la "GRAMÁTICA DESCRIPTIVA DE LA LENGUA ESPAÑOLA", página 1006 trae lo siguiente que transcribo"" Ello no es óbice, no obstante para que pueda expresarse la relación entre un nombre referente a una *parte del cuerpo* y el possedor  a través de un pronombre *posesivo*. Son normalmnte casos en los que se busca cierto énfasis.
Cómparase : *los ojos se me llenaron de lágrimas.
Mis **ojos se llenaron de lágrimas*"""
Esta otra autora
   Maura Velázquez-Castillo
  Universidad de Colorado State.


   Nuestro Nobel de Literatura Gabriel García Márquez, que esta autora cita, en Gabo de lee : el Coronel ...despertó un momento después alarmado por sus intestinos. (gabo)

Germán lo penetró con sus pupilas ( Gabo)
El coronel percibió su respiración impregnada de hierbas medicinales.
Se paseaba a lo largo del corredor...buscando el aire por encima del silbido de sus pulmones (Gabo)
Trae otras oraciones de Carlos Fuentes de México.

Le agradecería mucho Bocha tu opinión a estas oraciones con partes del cuerpo como posesión inalienable.
Escucho a diario en mi región :
Mi brazo se fracturó en un accidente.
Mi cabeza me duele muchísimo.
Mis pies se hinchan todos días.
Mis manos se encalambran todos los días.

Regards

Scalpel72


----------



## Scalpel72

Ynez said:


> Esto de los análisis es un lío
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo con lo que dices a nivel semántico, Scalpel72, porque en la oración "Me fracturé el brazo" no estamos pensando en "yo" como sujeto activo. El problema es que no comprendo cómo puede estar "me" unido al verbo "fracturar" pronominalmente y ser "el brazo" el sujeto, a nivel sintáctico.



Exactamente Ynez, 'me' es pronombre atono que intransitiviza al verbo fracturar, es sólo un marcador que pronominaliza al verbo ( fracturarse)

Saludos
Scalpel72


----------



## Pitt

Scalpel72 said:


> Pitt si usas el el verbo *fracturar *como *transitivo*, el 'me' es CI y el brazo como complemento *directo*, entonces tendríamos una ambigüedad, ya que el sujeto tácito (*yo*) se consideraria como agente y no como *experimentante*, ello llevaría a pensar qu el sujeto causó la fractura.
> 
> Regards
> Scalpel72


 
Otra vez: *Me fracturé el brazo.*

A mi entender _el brazo_ no es el sujeto. El sujeto debe concordar con el verbo (el brazo se fracturó), pero en el ejemplo no hay una concordancia (el brazo me fracturé). Por eso _el brazo_ es el complemento directo.

Tienes razón: _Yo_ no es el sujeto-agente, pero es el sujeto-paciente o experimentador.

Saludos


----------



## Scalpel72

Pitt said:


> Otra vez: *Me fracturé el brazo.*
> 
> A mi entender _el brazo_ no es el sujeto. El sujeto debe concordar con el verbo (el brazo se fracturó), pero en el ejemplo no hay una concordancia (el brazo me fracturé). Por eso _el brazo_ es el complemento directo.
> 
> Tienes razón: _Yo_ no es el sujeto-agente, pero es el sujeto-paciente o experimentador.
> 
> Saludos




Pitt (yo) es el cuerpo total, el que se fracturó fue el brazo, esta es una *inacusativa*, el *brazo *es el sujeto *sintáctico tema paciente, *y el objeto nocional, y 'me' marcador intransitivante del verbo pronominal 'FRACTURARSE'. Ahora, si el brazo es CD entonces el yo NO PUEDE ser experimentante, los que producen las acciones de los verbo transitivos son los agentes.

Saludos

Scalpel72


----------



## Pitt

Según este texto SE es un complemento indirecto, no un componente del verbo _romperse_:


_SE_ reflexivo 

SE pronombre reflexivo. Con el mismo valor que: _*me, te, nos, os.* _Ejemplos:
Complemento directo: 
_La niña *se* baña _(reflexivo, complemento directo). 
_Ana *se* cree guapa._

Complemento indirecto:
_El niño se lava las manos _(reflexivo, complemento indirecto).
_Carlos se rompió una pierna esquiando._


Con la misma estructura gramatical: _Me fracturé el brazo_


----------



## Scalpel72

Pitt said:


> Según este texto SE es un complemento indirecto, no un componente del verbo _romperse_:
> 
> 
> _SE_ reflexivo
> 
> SE pronombre reflexivo. Con el mismo valor que: _*me, te, nos, os.* _Ejemplos:
> Complemento directo:
> _La niña *se* baña _(reflexivo, complemento directo).
> _Ana *se* cree guapa._
> 
> Complemento indirecto:
> _El niño se lava las manos _(reflexivo, complemento indirecto).
> _Carlos se rompió una pierna esquiando._
> 
> 
> Con la misma estructura gramatical: _Me fracturé el brazo_



Pitt es muy distinto el 'se reflexivo' con función  nominal  cuyo sujeto es agente y paciente a la vez. Y otra las formas inacusativas con verbos de *cambio de estado *que el pronombre átono (me, te, se, os, nos) son intransitivantes y solo son marcadores sin función nominal .
Carlos se rompió el brazo. Brazo es el sujeto sintáctico que sufre una acción 'fractura' y es el objeto nocional.
A carlos sus dos brazos se le rompieron.
A carlos los dos brazos se le fracturaron
Como el braZO ES PARTE DEL TODO DECARLOS O POSESIÓN INALIELABLE, TIENE UNA CARACTERÍSTICAS gramaticales distintas pues fue una parte, el brazo el que se fracturó, y es una  acción directa sobre el brazo y CARLOS es poeedor inalienable del brazo que sufre indiectamente la fractura de su brazo es un experimentador indirecto y el brazo directo.

Regards
Scalpel72


----------



## Pitt

Ynez said:


> Esto de los análisis es un lío
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo con lo que dices a nivel semántico, Scalpel72, porque en la oración "Me fracturé el brazo" no estamos pensando en "yo" como sujeto activo. El problema es que no comprendo cómo puede estar "me" unido al verbo "fracturar" pronominalmente y ser "el brazo" el sujeto, a nivel sintáctico.


 
Hola Ynez:

He sacado este texto de la "Gramática de la lengua española":

_Me_ lavo (objeto directo)
_Me_ lavo las manos (objeto indirecto)
_Te _depilas (objeto directo)
_Te _depilas las cejas (objeto indirecto)
_Nos_ quemamos (objeto directo)
_Nos_ quemamos la lengua (objeto indirecto)
_Os _afeitó (objeto directo)
_Os_ afeitó el bigote (objeto indirecto)

En estos ejemplos, las formas únicas personales quedan sin equívoco asignadas a la función de objeto indirecto cuando coexiste un sustantivo que desempeña la de objeto directo. Cuando las dos funciones están desempeñadas por sustantivos, se da el caso de indiferenciación. Pero el recurso a los referentes personales, que son distintos para cada función, permite su separación. 
*[*Alarcos Llorach, Emilio: _Gramática de la lengua española. _Madrid: Espasa-Calpe, 1994,* p. 290-291]*

A mi entender ambas frases tienen la misma estructura gramatical (la acción es involuntaria):

*Nos [C.I.] quemamos la lengua [C.D.]*
*Me [C.I.] fracturé el brazo [C.D.].*

Saludos


----------



## Ynez

Pitt said:


> A mi entender ambas frases tienen la misma estructura gramatical (la acción es involuntaria):
> 
> *Nos [C.I.] quemamos la lengua [C.D.]*
> *Me [C.I.] fracturé el brazo [C.D.].*
> 
> Saludos



Así es, Pitt.


----------



## Scalpel72

Pitt said:


> Hola Ynez:
> 
> Este texto se refiere al complemento directo/indirecto:
> 
> _Me_ lavo (objeto directo)
> _Me_ lavo las manos (objeto indirecto)
> _Te _depilas (objeto directo)
> _Te _depilas las cejas (objeto indirecto)
> _Nos_ quemamos (objeto directo)
> _Nos_ quemamos la lengua (objeto indirecto)
> _Os _afeitó (objeto directo)
> _Os_ afeitó el bigote (objeto indirecto)
> 
> En estos ejemplos, las formas únicas personales quedan sin equívoco asignadas a la función de objeto indirecto cuando coexiste un sustantivo que desempeña la de objeto directo. Cuando las dos funciones están desempeñadas por sustantivos, se da el caso de indiferenciación. Pero el recurso a los referentes personales, que son distintos para cada función, permite su separación.
> *[*Alarcos Llorach, Emilio: _Gramática de la lengua española. _Madrid: Espasa-Calpe, 1994,* p. 290-291]*
> 
> A mi entender ambas frases tienen la misma estructura gramatical (la acción es involuntaria):
> 
> *Nos [C.I.] quemamos la lengua [C.D.]*
> *Me [C.I.] fracturé el brazo [C.D.].*
> 
> Saludos



   VERBOS compatibles con el  *dativo posesivo*, aparecen cuando aparece un nombre de posesión ‘inalienable’. Entre los verbos transitivos los causativos como : 
  a) *Quemar* (trans)
  b) Abrir (trans.)
  c) Cerrar (trans.)
  d) Curar (trans.)
  e) Broncear, etc.(Transitivo)

  Tienen las formas *transitivas* como arriba y las formas *pronominales intransitivas* como Quemarse., abrirse, cerrarse, curarse, broncearse ( ‘se ‘, pronombre reflexivo sin función nominal, es decir componente morfema del verbo intransitivo quemarse). Estas formas exigen la presencia del dativo cuando el *tema*  es inherentemente relacional.
  a) El sol les quemó la piel ( transitivo)
  b) La piel *se* les quemó  ( *sintácticamente* la piel es  el sujeto) *nocionalmente* es *objeto* directo).
  c) *El golpe contra el pavimento* le fracturó el brazo ( transitivo)
  d) *Se le fracturó el brazo  ( verbo intransitivo, fracturarse)y ‘LE’ dativo posesivo)*
  e) *Se le  fracturó el brazo*
  f) **me fracturé el brazo ( brazo sujeto sintáctico, nocional de CD)*
  g) *El sueño me cierra los ojos ( transitiva)*
  h) *Se me cierran los ojos ( me dativo posesivo) (ojos sujeto sintáctico)*
  i) *El olor os abrirá el apetito ( transitivo)  ( apetito CD)*
  j) *Se os abrirá el apetito*

  En todas estas construcciones el sintagma nominal  con NOMBRE de POSESIÓN inalienable, piel, ojos, brazo, apetito  se relaciona con el TODO con el dativo Es decir. los dativos posesivos expresan la *parte* que se relaciona con el *todo*.

  *Los verbos  según STROZER *ROMPER*, destruir, encontrar, gastar, agotar configuran estructuras diferentes . Los complementos INDIRECTOS que generan pertenecen  a la clase de *dativos* *posesivos*.
  Source ( Bosque&Demonte, tomo 2, página 1890, numeral  30.6.2.3.

Regards

Scalpel72


----------



## Ynez

Creo que estaría bien diferenciar qué se cita de un libro y qué es comentario personal. Más que nada para saber qué dicen los diferentes autores sobre este mundo loco...

Se puede poner en otro color lo que se cita textualmente, por ejemplo.


----------



## Scalpel72

Pitt said:


> Hola Ynez:
> 
> Este texto se refiere al complemento directo/indirecto:
> 
> _Me_ lavo (objeto directo)
> _Me_ lavo las manos (objeto indirecto)
> _Te _depilas (objeto directo)
> _Te _depilas las cejas (objeto indirecto)
> _Nos_ quemamos (objeto directo)
> _Nos_ quemamos la lengua (objeto indirecto)
> _Os _afeitó (objeto directo)
> _Os_ afeitó el bigote (objeto indirecto)
> 
> En estos ejemplos, las formas únicas personales quedan sin equívoco asignadas a la función de objeto indirecto cuando coexiste un sustantivo que desempeña la de objeto directo. Cuando las dos funciones están desempeñadas por sustantivos, se da el caso de indiferenciación. Pero el recurso a los referentes personales, que son distintos para cada función, permite su separación.
> *[*Alarcos Llorach, Emilio: _Gramática de la lengua española. _Madrid: Espasa-Calpe, 1994,* p. 290-291]*
> 
> A mi entender ambas frases tienen la misma estructura gramatical (la acción es involuntaria):
> 
> *Nos [C.I.] quemamos la lengua [C.D.]*
> *Me [C.I.] fracturé el brazo [C.D.].*
> 
> Saludos




*Nos [C.I.] quemamos la lengua [C.D.]*
*Me [C.I.] fracturé el brazo [C.D.].

*Estas dos oraciones tienen la misma morfología. Tendrían que ser reflexivas con 'se' funcional y el SUJETO sería agente y paciente o tema DE LA ACCIÓN MANIFESTADA POR EL VERBO 
 1) Tienen los dos complementos DIRECTO e INDIRECTO es decir son transitivas por lo tanto tienen un sujeto :
Yo me fracturé el brazo quiere decir que el sujeto es agente de la eventualidad Y SUFRE LA EVENTUALIDAD.
Nosotros nos quemamos la lengua IGUAL APRECIACIÓN
Esto no sería la intención de las oraciones.
Lo correcto sería :
Ambos verbos producen un cambio de estado o ubicación.
Ambos verbos sugieren un subevento causativo ( quemarse, fracturarse) implícito
Ambas son partes de un todo ( cuerpo humano) las partes sintagmas nominales : lengua, brazo son de posesión inalienable.
Estos dos verbos son inacausativos* en ambos ejemplos* :
1) No está el sujeto NOCIONAL que es el causante de la fractura y la quemadura.
2) Su causas son externas
3) necesitan un detransitivador de su forma TRANSITIVA (se)--> INTRANSITIVO. (quemarse, fracturarse).
4) la forma ergativa o inacusativa de ambos verbos,su sujeto sintáctico es objeto nocional y es el TEMA o afectado

Me fracturé el brazo ( me) es dativo posesivo que vincula la *parte brazo *con el todo) y además INTRANSITIVADOR de su contraparte TRANSITIVA. En esto es un verbo pronominal y 'me' morfema no funcional.
Los inacusativos indican estado o eventos *NO *AGENTIVOS. (estados quemadura, fractura).
Vale recordar que los temas o pacientes son los DO de los transitivos (activos) y como sujetos de los INACUSATIVOS.
Ambos verbos tienen alternancia causativa ( quemarse y fracturarse).

Regards
Scalpel72


----------



## Pitt

He sacado este texto de "Valores gramaticales de SE" (Gómez-Torrego):

SE REFLEXIVO
1. Pronombre reflexivo con función nominal 
---
1.2. C. indirecto 
1.2.1. Con sujeto-agente: _Juan se lavó la cara. Juan se muerde las uñas._
1.2.2. Con sujeto-causa: _Juan se cortó el pelo en la peluquería._
1.2.3. Con sujeto-paciente o experimentador con el rasgo de [-voluntariedad]: 
_Juan se hizo una herida al salir por la puerta._


Por eso en todos estos ejemplos con una acción involuntaria se/me es un complemento indirecto:
Juan se hizo una herida al salir por la puerta.
Me hice una herida al salir por la puerta.
Me fracturé el brazo.

Saludos


----------



## Ynez

Yo puedo comprender teorías que digan que ese "se" no es objeto indirecto sino parte del verbo. Al fin y al cabo, no sé de qué vale decir que es OI. Pero en un análisis sintáctico, siempre "el brazo" tendría que ser el OD. Si preferimos explicar la idea, entonces es mejor hacer eso, explicar la idea, y no hacer un análisis sintáctico.

¿A ti, Pitt, te ayuda a entender estas estructuras el pensar que "se" es OI o las comprenderías igual pensando que "se" es parte del verbo "fracturarse"?


----------



## Pitt

Ynez said:


> Yo puedo comprender teorías que digan que ese "se" no es objeto indirecto sino parte del verbo. Al fin y al cabo, no sé de qué vale decir que es OI. Pero en un análisis sintáctico, siempre "el brazo" tendría que ser el OD. Si preferimos explicar la idea, entonces es mejor hacer eso, explicar la idea, y no hacer un análisis sintáctico.
> 
> ¿A ti, Pitt, te ayuda a entender estas estructuras el pensar que "se" es OI o las comprenderías igual pensando que "se" es parte del verbo "fracturarse"?


 
Para mí "el brazo" es un complemento directo (Se fracturó el brazo) y "se" es un complemento indirecto. 

He sacado otro ejemplo de "Gómez-Torrego: Valores gramaticales de SE":
_El portero se dio un golpe contra el poste. Pronombre reflexivo. C.indirecto. Carácter de [-voluntariedad]. _

Saludos


----------



## Scalpel72

Pitt said:


> Para mí "el brazo" es un complemento directo (Se fracturó el brazo) y "se" es un complemento indirecto.
> 
> He sacado otro ejemplo de "Gómez-Torrego: Valores gramaticales de SE":
> _El portero se dio un golpe contra el poste. Pronombre reflexivo. C.indirecto. Carácter de [-voluntariedad]. _
> 
> Saludos



Pitt, ese ejemplo es según Gomez-Torrego, un 'se' reflexivo con función nominal, es decir es transitivo, *Juan se golpeó en la cabeza al salir del coche.* Aunque lo hizo  con -voluntariedad, el inició la acción al salir del coche. Aquí no hay un 'cambio de estado' y el sujeto es agente y tema de la acción resultante y *en la cabeza(CC) y * no es CD. En este caso el 'se' es CD. La sintaxis de fracturarse o romperse es muy distinta pues causa un resultante 'estativo' es la fractura ( estado) y brazo es sujeto sintáctico y 'me' dativo de posesión, pues el dativo es vinculante entre la parte y el todo ( brazo con el todo). Los dativos superfluos se originas en los CI.

En la fractura es *TEMA *pero *NO AGENTE* lo cual es lo normal y corriente,hay cambio de estado, y alternancia causativa, y si alguien  lo hace como agente y voluntad de fracturarse a sí mismo está en la esfera de LA PSIQUIATRÍA.

Regards

Scalpel72


----------



## Pitt

Scalpel72 said:


> La sintaxis de fracturarse o romperse es muy distinta pues causa un resultante 'estativo' es la fractura ( estado) y brazo es sujeto sintáctico y 'me' dativo de posesión, pues el dativo es vinculante entre la parte y el todo ( brazo con el todo). Los dativos superfluos se originas en los CI.


 
En la frase "Me rompí el brazo" a mi entender "el brazo" no puede ser el sujeto sintáctico. 

Pero "el brazo" es el sujeto sintáctico en la frase "Se me rompió el brazo".

¿Qué dicen los demás?

Saludos


----------



## Scalpel72

Pitt said:


> En la frase "Me rompí el brazo" a mi entender "el brazo" no puede ser el sujeto sintáctico.
> 
> Pero "el brazo" es el sujeto sintáctico en la frase "Se me rompió el brazo".
> 
> ¿Qué dicen los demás?
> 
> Saludos



Pitt May I ask you then, which is the subject? and if the verb 'romper' is transitive, intransitive? or the verb 'romperse' is an unaccussative verb?

Regards
Scalpel72


----------



## Ynez

What Pitt (and the grammarians he's been quoting) said is that the subject is "yo" and "romper" is transitive.

Pitt, you have already backed your idea with sources. I have nothing more to say in this topic. 

I just can understand Scalpel72 if he wants to talk about different approaches. That should be accepted, as grammar is not an exact science.


----------



## Pitt

Scalpel72 said:


> Pitt May I ask you then, which is the subject? and if the verb 'romper' is transitive, intransitive? or the verb 'romperse' is an unaccussative verb?
> 
> Regards
> Scalpel72


 
Hola:

Como ya ha dicho Ynez (gracias por la respuesta) lo veo así:

*romper* = verbo transitivo
_Me rompí el brazo._
(Yo) = sujeto
me = complemento indirecto 
el brazo = complemento directo

*romperse* = verbo pronominal intransitivo
_Se me rompió el brazo._
Se = componente del verbo _romperse_
me = complemento indirecto
el brazo = Sujeto
En este ejemplo estamos de acuerdo. 

He dicho todo con fuentes gramaticales y te agradezco todos tus comentarios, pero algunas veces hay diferencias en un análisis. 

Saludos


----------



## Scalpel72

Pitt said:


> Hola:
> 
> Como ya ha dicho Ynez (gracias por la respuesta) lo veo así:
> 
> *romper* = verbo transitivo
> _Me rompí el brazo._
> (Yo) = sujeto
> me = complemento indirecto
> el brazo = complemento directo
> 
> *romperse* = verbo pronominal intransitivo
> _Se me rompió el brazo._
> Se = componente del verbo _romperse_
> me = complemento indirecto
> el brazo = Sujeto
> En este ejemplo estamos de acuerdo.
> 
> He dicho todo con fuentes gramaticales y te agradezco todos tus comentarios, pero algunas veces hay diferencias en un análisis.
> 
> Saludos



Pitt analicemos tu oración :
*romper* = verbo transitivo
_Me rompí el brazo._
(Yo) = sujeto
me = complemento indirecto 
el brazo = complemento directo.

Te pregunto:
1.-¿quién ejerce la acción transitiva de romper ?
2.-¿'Me' se refiere a (yo)?
3.- ¿entonces quién hace la ruptura del brazo, pues si no es (yo) este no es el sujeto?

Gracias

Saludos 
Scalpel72


----------



## Pitt

Scalpel72 said:


> Pitt analicemos tu oración :
> *romper* = verbo transitivo
> _Me rompí el brazo._
> (Yo) = sujeto
> me = complemento indirecto
> el brazo = complemento directo.
> 
> Te pregunto:
> 1.-¿quién ejerce la acción transitiva de romper ? Yo (sujeto-paciente)
> 2.-¿'Me' se refiere a (yo)? Sí
> 3.- ¿entonces quién hace la ruptura del brazo, pues si no es (yo) este no es el sujeto? Yo = sujeto-paciente (acción involuntaria)
> 
> Gracias
> 
> Saludos
> Scalpel72


 
También en estos ejemplos se trata de una acción involuntaria con complemento indirecto:

_El jugador me [C.I.] rompió el brazo._
_El jugador le [C.I.] rompió el brazo._

Saludos


----------



## Scalpel72

Pitt said:


> También en estos ejemplos se trata de una acción involuntaria con complemento indirecto:
> 
> _El jugador me [C.I.] rompió el brazo._
> _El jugador le [C.I.] rompió el brazo._
> 
> Saludos



El jugador is the *direct external cause*, this player did *something *that cause the fracture of the other player. And this CI is a possessive dative.
El jugador X (jugando soccer) rompió mi brazo (Y) . The verb is ROMPER (TRANSITIVE)

Pitt it is not the same subject and different syntaxis, here El jugador is an external cause.
*Yo me rompí el brazo*, and I yet ask you  who is the subject in the sentence at hand, this one? : *Me rompí el brazo*.

Regards
Scalpel72


----------



## Pitt

Scalpel72 said:


> El jugador is the *direct external cause*, this player did *something *that cause the fracture of the other player. And this CI is a possessive dative.
> El jugador X (jugando soccer) rompió mi brazo (Y) . The verb is ROMPER (TRANSITIVE)
> 
> Pitt it is not the same subject and different syntaxis, here El jugador is an external cause.
> *Yo me rompí el brazo*, and I yet ask you who is the subject in the sentence at hand, this one? : *Me rompí el brazo*.
> 
> Regards
> Scalpel72


 
Ya sabes mi opinión: 'Me' es el sujeto-paciente y 'el brazo' es el complemento directo. 

Otra vez el ejemplo (sacado de Alarcos Llorach "Gramática de la lengua española", # 43) con la misma estructura gramatical:
_Nos quemamos la lengua (objeto indirecto)_

He dicho todo y no puedo añadir nada.

Saludos


----------



## Milton Sand

Hi,
The DO is necessarily "el brazo": Me rompí el brazo = Me *lo* rompí. Obviously, the subject is "yo"; but, "me" is a bit more difficult to determine.

In Spanish we don't really need to use always a particle indicating possesion to mean possession, particulary with objects or beigns that have a close/deep/intimate relation with the possessor: In, "Sacó el brazo por la ventana", it is easily understood to be the subject's arm, unless clarified before or previously. One more example: "_El marido no la dejó viajar; es muy celoso_". That is the reason why the "_me_" might have more than one function there:

*1.* It's an IO referring attribution (_complemento indirecto con función de dativo_);
*2.* Or it's the pronominal particle of the middle-voice verb "romperse" (_Me rompí_), of which the pronominalization is used to make it unaccusative. (Note that "romper" and "romperse" have no variation of meaning as it happens to other pronominalized verbs). 
*3.* Or is a true reflexive particle as in "Me lavo la cara".

Let's resource, then, to extra-grammatical information, I mean, the speaker's intention:

*1.* What is broken is the arm, not the person, so the "me" refers to the arm's owner.
*2.* What is broken is the person, so "el brazo" should work as a circumstancial complement. But it needs a preposition like "en": "Me rompí en el brazo", (weird but correct).
*3.* The subject actually grabed a tool and broke his own arm. This theory would need a clarificating context, since is not what first comes to mind, or this will lead us to consider the verb is used in an unnacusative sense, with no pronominalization.


In my opinion, the winner is... *No.1: This "me" is a dative IO referring attribution* 

Regards,


POST-EDIT:
"Se me rompió el brazo" is a "_*voz media*_", with the "me" as the IO... again. Verb "romper" is pronominalized to get this unaccusative passive-like sense (_it got broken_). No agent performs the action, the subject (called _tema_ or _paciente_) just suffers it.


----------



## Pitt

Milton Sand said:


> Hi,
> The DO is necessarily "el brazo": Me rompí el brazo = Me *lo* rompí. Obviously, the subject is "yo"; but, "me" is a bit more difficult to determine.
> *1.* It's an IO referring attribution (_complemento indirecto con función de dativo_);
> ---
> *1.* What is broken is the arm, not the person, so the "me" refers to the arm's owner.
> ---
> In my opinion, the winner is... *No.1: This "me" is a dative IO referring attribution*


 
Hola Milton:

Te agradezco mucho la aclaración y estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo.

Saludos


----------



## Scalpel72

Milton Sand said:


> Hi,
> The DO is necessarily "el brazo": Me rompí el brazo = Me *lo* rompí. Obviously, the subject is "yo"; but, "me" is a bit more difficult to determine.
> 
> In Spanish we don't really need to use always a particle indicating possesion to mean possession, particulary with objects or beigns that have a close/deep/intimate relation with the possessor: In, "Sacó el brazo por la ventana", it is easily understood to be the subject's arm, unless clarified before or previously. One more example: "_El marido no la dejó viajar; es muy celoso_". That is the reason why the "_me_" might have more than one function there:
> 
> *1.* It's an IO referring attribution (_complemento indirecto con función de dativo_);
> *2.* Or it's the pronominal particle of the middle-voice verb "romperse" (_Me rompí_), of which the pronominalization is used to make it unaccusative. (Note that "romper" and "romperse" have no variation of meaning as it happens to other pronominalized verbs).
> *3.* Or is a true reflexive particle as in "Me lavo la cara".
> 
> Let's resource, then, to extra-grammatical information, I mean, the speaker's intention:
> 
> *1.* What is broken is the arm, not the person, so the "me" refers to the arm's owner.
> *2.* What is broken is the person, so "el brazo" should work as a circumstancial complement. But it needs a preposition like "en": "Me rompí en el brazo", (weird but correct).
> *3.* The subject actually grabed a tool and broke his own arm. This theory would need a clarificating context, since is not what first comes to mind, or this will lead us to consider the verb is used in an unnacusative sense, with no pronominalization.
> 
> 
> In my opinion, the winner is... *No.1: This "me" is a dative IO referring attribution*
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> POST-EDIT:
> "Se me rompió el brazo" is a "_*voz media*_", with the "me" as the IO... again. Verb "romper" is pronominalized to get this unaccusative passive-like sense (_it got broken_). No agent performs the action, the subject (called _tema_ or _paciente_) just suffers it.




(Yo) me rompí/fracturé el brazo.

Me is IO as possessivre dative that relates the part 'arm' to the whole body ( inalienable possession) 

The verb should be 'romperse' pronominal unaccussative verb because the subject suffer, patient theme the action of an external *cause *to produce a stative condition the fracture, so the subject cannot be (YO=I) because it is related as *patient too *with the part the arm (FRACTURED) this is the reason why the syntactical subject is the arm (direct patient theme) and notional object (DO) and (YO=I) is a patient theme *indirect* related whole with the part by the IO dative ( possessive dative (ME).

Yo me fracturé el brazo.
El brazo (subject-old DO) fue fracturado por..mí.???

so the subject cannot be  'I' (yo)e
Only an unaccussative construction where the subject is the arm and notional (DO) as the patient theme, *not *I.



Regards
Scalpel72


----------



## Milton Sand

That's similar to what I said, Scalpel:


Milton Sand said:


> ...this will lead us to consider the verb is used in an unnacusative sense, with no pronominalization.


I'm considering the subject as the one coordinating the verb's conjugation (see sujeto). In this case (_Me rompí el brazo_), the subject is called _tema_ or _paciente_, as opposed to _agente_, but it doesn't mean that it is not a subject, a _sujeto nocional_, while the affected part of the body is the _objeto nocional_. 

I realize it is not an easy issue , but these are my thoughts:

Still, the example's verb is not "romperse" but "romper". "Romper" is a verb that can be used as unaccusative with animate subjects (patients) and their affected body parts. The "me" either is an IO or has no other function than conforming a _voz media _(that is, an unnacusative sense by pronominalization); but we all seem to agree it is an IO telling that the subject owns the object.

*Verb "romper" is quite special*, it can get different natures according to the chosen phrasing and may lead to different grammar analysises. Even when used it as transitive, it implies a change of state where the solidity of what is referred by the DO is compromised, and it also implies somehow some causativity considering than an animated patient doesn't or can't avoid —or allows— the action.

When the patient is an animated being, we drop the pronominal form and still keep the unaccusative nature despite of the aparent transitivity (_Me rompí el brazo_). When the patient is an inanimate being, only the pronominal form is used (_La pierna me rompió_ *×*, _La pierna se me rompió_ *√*).

As for a simple grammar analysis, I think that what I said in my previous post works fine. Of course that we can make a deeper and very complex analysis with specialized terminology, but I'm too lazy for that.

Regards,


----------



## Maximus07

As an english speaker I always think of this as se me quebro el vaso "the glass broke on me"  this is something you would hear although it is slightly awkward.


----------



## slazenger14

Maximus07 said:


> As an english speaker I always think of this as se me quebro el vaso "the glass broke on me"  this is something you would hear although it is slightly awkward.



To me, it's not very awkward. It's a simple way, (as they already explained to me in this thread), to push off the blame. My arm broke on me / I broke my arm. Se me rompió el brazo / me rompí el abrazo.


----------



## Scalpel72

Milton Sand said:


> That's similar to what I said, Scalpel:
> 
> I'm considering the subject as the one coordinating the verb's conjugation (see sujeto). In this case (_Me rompí el brazo_), the subject is called _tema_ or _paciente_, as opposed to _agente_, but it doesn't mean that it is not a subject, a _sujeto nocional_, while the affected part of the body is the _objeto nocional_.
> 
> I realize it is not an easy issue , but these are my thoughts:
> 
> Still, the example's verb is not "romperse" but "romper". "Romper" is a verb that can be used as unaccusative with animate subjects (patients) and their affected body parts. The "me" either is an IO or has no other function than conforming a _voz media _(that is, an unnacusative sense by pronominalization); but we all seem to agree it is an IO telling that the subject owns the object.
> 
> *Verb "romper" is quite special*, it can get different natures according to the chosen phrasing and may lead to different grammar analysises. Even when used it as transitive, it implies a change of state where the solidity of what is referred by the DO is compromised, and it also implies somehow some causativity considering than an animated patient doesn't or can't avoid —or allows— the action.
> 
> When the patient is an animated being, we drop the pronominal form and still keep the unaccusative nature despite of the aparent transitivity (_Me rompí el brazo_). When the patient is an inanimate being, only the pronominal form is used (_La pierna me rompió_ *×*, _La pierna se me rompió_ *√*).
> 
> As for a simple grammar analysis, I think that what I said in my previous post works fine. Of course that we can make a deeper and very complex analysis with specialized terminology, but I'm too lazy for that.
> 
> Regards,




Milton we aren't too far away in our approaches to this very difficult issue.

'Romper' cannot be used as a  transitive verb because it entails a subject, a transitive verb and a DO where the DO suffers the action of the subject if the subject is PATIENT cannot act upon a DO. That's the reason because the middle voice is very close to a pronominal verb = ROMPERSE the subject is affected ( part the arm and the WHOLE= I) both suffer the action  of external cause that produce the fracture. Also the passive se (active) is similar where the object is the subject of the periphrastic passive.
Yo me fracturé el brazo ( yo cannot be the subject of an active, transitive verb, where the DO, the arm, suffers a fracture cause by an external cause not by ME. The only form is the unaccusative verb (romperse) where 'me' is the marker of the pronominal verb ROMPERSE. Very close to middle construction.

Thanks for your input

Regards
Scalpel72


----------



## rbtofilosof

Bueno que tema mas largo pero yo voy a decir algunas formas como se usan en mexico:
lo normal que decimos es ¨me rompi el brazo¨ ¨me quebre el brazo¨  ¨se me fracturo el brazo¨ 
¨la leche se cayo¨¨  (aqui no estamos diciendo que alguien o algo  la tiro)
¨se me cayeron los anteojos¨


----------

